# Just how fresh of milk can you soap with?



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I am down to a couple bags of milk left in the freezer and hopefully one of my does will kid today. How soon have you used milk to soap with?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

You mean colostrum? I'd use it. I soap 50/50 though. Don't know how it would go if you soaped 100% colostrum. I've never done that.


----------



## faithfarm (May 10, 2010)

I am using milk from a doe who is 1 week fresh but have not used it before then. I just strain it into my ice cube trays and put it right in the freezer. I generally save colostrum in case I need it for the kids.

Blessings,
Hope


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I was going to wait maybe 3 days...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I dont waste colostrum either. But by 24 hours fresh I no longer use that milk/colostrum (transitional milk) because you still have to heat treat it or it gells in the bottom of your pot. I soap with this. Course I soap with milk left over in the lambar  V


----------

